
What Will Programming Look Like in the Future? - toddh
http://highscalability.com/blog/2017/10/9/what-will-programming-look-like-in-the-future.html
======
taylodl
_" Requirements are a trap. They don't work. Requirements are no less complex
and undiscoverable than code."_

I used to believe this too, but no more. What hit me is requirements manifest
complexity of a different _kind_ \- a kind that humans are much better at
managing, especially when using Scenario-Based Requirements. This means a lot
of business application programming will become automated.

Meanwhile, humans are going to be engaged in UX development, systems
programming and systems integration for the foreseeable future. So there's
still going to be quite a bit of work for developers to do. Heck, with the
automation of the creation of business applications there may be somewhat
paradoxically _more_ work for developers to do.

~~~
toddh
It's not really about complexity. The restriction is the ability of humans to
sit on their butt in a room and determine every possible requirement. This
doesn't work. As soon as you start development you learn. As soon as you
interact with the environment you learn. As soon as you interact with
customers you learn. You never stop learning during the life time of a project
which means requirements are never complete and can never be fixed in stone.

